# Prom here..;prom there...prom everywhere



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Everyone seems to be going to prom and it made me think...my bf and I will have to go to prom 4 years in a row :hammer: ...(2 year differance in age)....lots of money spent on dresses and tuxes...yay :shocked: !
On the other hand, I get to go to prom all 4 years of high school..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That has to be exciting though.....most people... have one... :wink:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah,We have two a junior and a senior prom....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are very lucky.....I had one ....and that was a night to remember.....


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah, it is always a night to remember...weather good or bad...lol...last year my cousin got kicked out


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow! 4!! :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: I still have a few years till prom...


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Me to...but he only has one more year till prom so I get to go then.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Yeah, it is always a night to remember...weather good or bad...lol...last year my cousin got kicked out


 your cousin got kicked out.......Oh boy :shocked:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah, she had been drinking at our other cusins wedding and then went to after prom when we begged her not too :angry: ....she got suspended for the rest of the year...and had to go to court...


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

goatnutty said:


> Yeah, she had been drinking at our other cusins wedding and then went to after prom when we begged her not too :angry: ....she got suspended for the rest of the year...and had to go to court...


Oopsie...bad decisions...hope she learned from that one...

Geez...four proms?! I think I'd be "promed-out" by the end of that...lol...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow....I bet the next day ....she was embarrassed about it.... :hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

No the next day she was just angry,lol. Yeah I think she learned. Now she can't go to prom this year.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that's a bummer...........  :help: :doh:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I went my sophomore year with a Junior. And then I wasn't asked my Junior year and I didn't want to ask anyone. But, I did go my senior year with the last person on earth who I wouldn't have expected to ask me and I had a wonderful time. We are still friends today.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Ew prom.
Lol.
I don't think I'll ever go. Well, I do my school online but a couple girls from my old public school asked me to go. Proms are too preppy for me, atleast the one in our town always is.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

My daughter just had her senior prom - She had a great time and what not - but it is getting so over the top with the costs associated with it all - we ended up spending over $500.00 for one night and one dance.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

kelebek said:


> My daughter just had her senior prom - She had a great time and what not - but it is getting so over the top with the costs associated with it all - we ended up spending over $500.00 for one night and one dance.


 :shocked: $500.00? That is crazy. We spent more this year on a dress for my daughter then ever before it was $93.00 for the material and a teacher at the High School wanted to make her a dress. She likes to shop the clearance racks and the most we ever paid was $30.00. I am lucky that she does not like me to spend much.

I just love seeing all the girls in those beautiful dresses and how handsome the young men are. It is amazing how they clean up.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh trust me - I was not happy about it.

The dress was only 100.00

But then it was getting the hair done, nails done, dinner, pictures, tickets (100.00 a couple), and then going out after - it was rediculous!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH man. I do know a lot of kids that spend that. It is hard not letting them because it is PROM. My daughter last year went to a beauty school and had her hair done. It was $23.00, because it was students and they did a amazing job. I couldn't imagine $100.00 for pictures. We got a big packet and it was $42.00. Dinner she wanted to eat at home so that was cool, and the after prom, well she did not go because it was at a kids house and they were going to have booze there and she did not want to be around that so a bunch of kids came to our house and watched movies. My daughter is a very very cheap person. She hates when her boyfriend spends money on her. She never spends money, not my son on the other had is totally different, but he is learning now that he is in the Air Force.

Allison, can you post a picture of your beautiful daughter? We would all love to see her?

Just wait, if it was that for prom, wait for a wedding :GAAH:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She can pay for her wedding!!! LOL!


She hasn't given us any pictures from prom and she was at her maternal grandmothers - so we haven't seen any pictures from before she left either - :hair: But don't get me started......


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Around here we usually spend 200 or so for dresses and makeup ect. then afterprom tickets are only $7.50 each.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I didnt go to either opne of my proms. In fact the only dance i went to was sr. year homecoming. I had fun, but dances werent really my thing. Id rather be in jeans and a t-shirt on the back of a horse or camping or something. 
But i would love to see pictures of everyone elses prom!
beth


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

sparks879 said:


> I Id rather be in jeans and a t-shirt on the back of a horse or camping or something.


lol thats me  The only time I wear dresses is if I have to go to a wedding or some other special occasion. And I'm homeschooled and don't have a bf so I've never been to prom, but I really don't care  I love to see all the different dresses though, I'm still sort of a fashion junky :lol:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

goathappy said:


> sparks879 said:
> 
> 
> > I Id rather be in jeans and a t-shirt on the back of a horse or camping or something.
> ...


 OH You all would get along with my daughter. She does not like to dress up at all except for the dances. She will do it twice a year. even for Graduation I am trying to get her to wear a skirt or something nice under her gowns so she will look nicer but NOPE, it is shorts and flip flops, because that is her.

We did some Senior pictures at a studio and she was dressed nice, not real dresses up just nice, and she does not want to give them to people, she likes the ones that were taken with her horse and goats or just out in the park being herself, taken by a friend.

I guess you can not be a real girly girl and have to do chores and not be afraid of shoveling horse nad goat s***. I would much rather have a girl like that then a prissy one. Heck my daughter has helped build my barns.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

sweetgoats said:


> I guess you can not be a real girly girl and have to do chores and not be afraid of shoveling horse nad goat s***.


LOL...

I can relate to a lot of what's being written in this thread. I would much rather be outdoors working with my animals than going dancing, shopping, and whatnot. But...I still love being a girl...and it's not unusual to find me outside scooping manure in a skirt...lol...


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm usually like that and my Bf is a farm boy so he don't dress up much but, when it comes to dances...IDK I have a change of heart?


----------

